
Annyong, a small web server that serves static files from the current directory - remi
https://github.com/remiprev/annyong
======
jfr
Simpler:

    
    
        python -m SimpleHTTPServer

~~~
terhechte
Aw, I was just about to write just that comment. :)

~~~
mattew
Me too. I don't use python for development on a day to day basis but use the
python SimpleHTTPServer all the time.

------
jamesgeck0
This is something I don't really understand about the way so many tiny Ruby
projects are structured. Do you _need_ six folders to hold about 200 lines of
code? It's organized, but it seems like it's more work to get a grasp on the
whole program. Is this something enforced by rack or rubygems?

~~~
remi
I agree the project structure might be overkill. But that's just the way I
organize my folders and files, you know, just in case I need to expand later
:)

------
AdamTReineke
Named after that kid on Arrested Development! (Or rather, it means "hello" in
Korean.)

~~~
isleyaardvark
Love the show, but I keep reading it as "Annoying".

------
mthomas
I use thttpd: <http://www.acme.com/software/thttpd/thttpd_man.html> for simple
fast serving.

------
chuhnk
Can I please ask why this is being upvoted without being downvoted? I'm not
asking out of arrogance, hatred or jealousy infact I think the project is
quite cool as its similar to what I have done myself using eventmachine in
ruby and libevent in c but is it HN front page worthy? I feel like its been
done to death.

~~~
epochwolf
Basic submissions can't be downvoted.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
The grandparent almost certainly means "can I ask why this article is
considered interesting without seeing my comment buried at -4".

------
Caged
I use serve - <https://github.com/jlong/serve>. It can render erb, haml, html,
and has the concept of a layout. It can also be as simple as `serve` in the
current directory to serve up any files or directories.

------
ashleyw
Also see my gem, Boost (<https://github.com/ashleyw/boost>). I designed it to
prototype Haml/Sass/CoffeeScript sites in a transparent manner, but it'll
serve anything from the current directory too.

------
HerraBRE
Combine this with <http://pagekite.net/> (my project) and it can be visible to
the wider Internet, not just your local LAN. :-)

------
synnik
The name might need work.

When skimming the HN front page, I thought it said: "Annoying small web
server..."

